# In-Play's Pick Of The Day



## hamme21 (Jun 22, 2009)

Starting this thread so I won't need a new one every day. Even stakes at 100$ for each bet.

So far:

Egypt-USA: Take USA +1 @ 1.62 (10Bet) WIN!!!!



Pick for Tomorrow 6/22:

Finland U-21 vs. Spain U-21: back Spain -1.25 @ 1.79 (SBOBet)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In-PlayToday.Awardspace.co.uk


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jun 22, 2009)

If you want to create personal thread where you post only your picks you can go to the personal threads


----------



## hamme21 (Jun 22, 2009)

Alright I moved it over, thanks for the tip.


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 23, 2009)

gr8 idea pal. i didn't know that, thanks for the tip.


----------

